

StartupCVs.com is now free for startups - Mengue
http://startupcvs.com/

======
Mengue
Hello startup peeps,

We have launched StartupCVs a couple of months ago and have seen great
traction on our platform.

We connect startup interested candidates with exciting startups all over the
world. The candidates just have to upload their CVs and indicate their
preferences.

In order to further enhance and facilitate the recruiting process of startups
or tech companies, we have now decided to offer a free package for startups
who are looking for specific positions in their company.

Join the revolution ;)

Cheers Mengue

